# Look What Just Arrived Yesterday



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

Hi
It travelled first class across the Pacific blue waters all the way fome LA. Was hand delivered to me at the Kiama Market, the picture taken before it was opened and now being enjoyed.
No comments yet, but who has tasted this beer and post your comments, I think i know what the yeast is maybe someone knows more about this beer before i do a search.
BTW.
Its all mine.
http://ibunion.org/Club%20News.htm
Cheers
Ray


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/9/06)

Nice Ray, shame you don't want to share it :lol: plenty of info on this beer in a copy of BYO a few months ago also I think Zymurgy did a story months ago as well. Must have cost you a fortune getting a whole case over here.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice Ray, shame you don't want to share it :lol: plenty of info on this beer in a copy of BYO a few months ago also I think Zymurgy did a story months ago as well. Must have cost you a fortune getting a whole case over here.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew
$20 Au and I dont even know the Hostest, just her friend. What pisses me off is she can bring some more back if i want it.
Ray


----------



## big d (18/9/06)

Half ya luck Ray.From memory i think there were some tasting notes of this beer from either Adelaide or Perth or maybe both.Maybe someone from either place may remember the postings or perhaps add there taste comments.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Phrak (18/9/06)

Ray, you are a lucky man! I hope it's travelled well getting here. I dare say travelling 1st class, that it has 
Why does it piss you off that she can get more whenever you want?


----------



## homebrewworld.com (18/9/06)

Ray, didnt your mother teach you to share ?!
 
HBW


----------



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

Phrak said:


> Ray, you are a lucky man! I hope it's travelled well getting here. I dare say travelling 1st class, that it has
> Why does it piss you off that she can get more whenever you want?



Just an expression, I am looking at a huge range of beers at the moment she might be able to bring in. This is a bugger as there are so many Yankie beers to decide with. Think i might go through the Sierra Nevada range first.
Ray


----------



## Phrak (18/9/06)

ahhh, right. More range, not just more SNPA. now me understandie :lol:


----------



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Ray, didnt your mother teach you to share ?!
> 
> HBW


No i grew up with a twin sister and we hated each other, being a girl she wanted all not some haha
Ray


----------



## Thommo (18/9/06)

Lucky $%#^@.

We got to taste one of these for our BJCP a few months back. Was absolutely awesome, and can only imagine how much better it would be when fresh.

I did a bit of research trying to find a recipe after I tried it. I got the link from here to a US forum, but buggered if I can remember where. What I do remember though is that someone apparently emailed the brewer for help in formulating his own recipe, and apparently the bloke answered that the hops were Magnum, Perle, and Cascade.

I'll have a dig around and see if I can find it. I'm sure I stashed the recipe somewhere for later.

Thommo.


----------



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

Thommo said:


> Lucky $%#^@.
> 
> We got to taste one of these for our BJCP a few months back. Was absolutely awesome, and can only imagine how much better it would be when fresh.
> 
> ...


Thanks Thommo and i am having a look around myself. Seing the yeast is in the bottle i will do a starter on the weekend.
ray


----------



## Thommo (18/9/06)

Keep us posted with the results Ray. Especially if you try to brew a clone. (Will you share that one with us???)

I haven't found the recipe yet, I'll post it up here if I do. (Could be on my computer at work.)

Thommo.


----------



## Ray_Mills (18/9/06)

Hi
This recipe looks good, simple but good

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pale Ale--Laurel Style
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

General
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: American Ale
Subcategory: American Pale Ale
Recipe Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20 liters
Volume Boiled: 23.99 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 5.28 kg.
Total Hops: 56.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 211.7
Cost to Brew: $26.76 (USD)
Cost per Bottle (12 fl. oz.): $0.47 (USD)

Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.8 kg. American 2-row
0.48 kg. Crystal Malt 40L
6 g. Yakima Magnum (Pellets, 14.50 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
20 g. Perle (Pellets, 8.25 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
30 g. Cascade (Whole, 5.50 %AA) boiled 15 minutes.
Yeast: White Labs WLP001 California Ale

Notes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
.75oz Cascade @ 0
.75 oz Cascade Dry Hop

Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.053
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Color: 11.26 SRM
Bitterness: 43.8 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 5.4 %

--
Results prepared by BeerTools.com
http://www.beertools.com/


----------



## Phrak (19/9/06)

Looks like it could be good!

<search tags: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Recipe Clone > :beer: 
Tim.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/9/06)

Hey Ray !
You have a great opportunity to do a side by side tasting/comparison of SNPA against LCPA.
And post your notes.
Its an interesting comparison i have done before. 

Barby at your place this weekend wasn't it ?

HBW


----------



## Punter (19/9/06)

Heres the link to that US recipe.
SNPA Clone

I am brewing this beer Friday night. From the posts in that thread
it looks like this is a goer. :beerbang:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/9/06)

Hi Ray,

I lived in Los Angeles before moving to Melbourne about 3 years ago and have put down many cases of the stuff. I am a big fan of the beer and didn't really think about trying to clone it at the moment as I have been trying to work a wheat beer to my tasting. I may need to get onto this so I have some in time for summer.

Anchor Steam is another winner from California as well.

Let us know how it works out for you.

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/9/06)

Great score Ray, I drank plenty of it last year in Alaska and thought it was a really well balanced APA. I am almost certain the yeast is Wyeast 1056.

If you plan on trying the range the SN Celebration Ale is bloody good, I had it on draught in Anchorage and the freshness of the hops stood out really well.

The other beer of theirs I tried was the Porter and it too was excellent IMHO. See bottle on the left of the piccy.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Thommo (19/9/06)

That's the one I was talking about Punter,

Excellent work.


----------



## DJR (19/9/06)

I paid $8 for a stubbie of this from my local bottlo (Camperdown cellars) and wondered what all the fuss was about. Then i had some in LA - a 800mL bottle over there cost me $4 aussie or about $3 US. Then i understood what the fuss was about. If only LCPA was anywhere near as good.


----------



## Jye (19/9/06)

Nice one Ray :chug: I had a fresh bottle flown over by a mate and found it to be a great session APA but was a little disappointed compared to all the hype about SN.

From your recipe it looks like you have already been to there website which has all the ingredients and it is well known that WLP001 is the yeast. There are dozens of clone recipes around and you should be able to come pretty close.

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## Ray_Mills (19/9/06)

Hi
I still have bottles left (8) and have dicided to post on the IBU's to do a comparison between SNPA and LCPA. Should be a good example and i will post the results here if any members are interested.
Cheers
Ray
see i will share


----------



## Jazman (19/9/06)

its a good beer the snpa i did do a taste test next to the lcpa nd the bitterness in the snpa sat a the back longer for me also was tad darker but i preferd the snpa but both beers were close to each other


----------



## big d (19/9/06)

Arrogant Bastard  
Beer that is Ray as a future choice to get sent over as it seems to have a large following in the USA with many clones dedicated to it.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## PostModern (19/9/06)

Jeez Ray, I got my step-mum to drag a bottle all the way back from the US in her luggage, now I find there is a whole case round the corner at your place... grrrr... I don't know if I should tell you about the 1/2 litre bottle of Utenos Baltic Porter also in my fridge...


----------



## Ray_Mills (19/9/06)

PostModern said:


> Jeez Ray, I got my step-mum to drag a bottle all the way back from the US in her luggage, now I find there is a whole case round the corner at your place... grrrr... I don't know if I should tell you about the 1/2 litre bottle of Utenos Baltic Porter also in my fridge...


Come around and help with the comparison
ray


----------



## Thommo (19/9/06)

That offer was to me, right?


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/9/06)

Nice drop, isn't it?
Gone are the days when you could bring some back in the hand luggage - I'm assuming that the US is still feral over carry-on liquids...  Fortunately I managed to get some back (SNPA) last December...  

I've got a clone recipe (AG) at home and I'm pretty happy with it - hops are Cascade and Amarillo - I get a reasonable result with some IMC Pale Ale malt, a touch of pale munich and a small addition of cracked wheat. I'll see if I can dig it up and post it....Yeast from what my palate and search engine tells me is their own local Chico Ale strain - check the fine print on the side of the bottle - cultured and sold by Wyeast as good ol' 1056.

Apologies if this is old news - I've been away for a while and I'm in catchup mode...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Stuster (22/9/06)

Good to see you back, TL. That recipe would be nice to see. :super:


----------



## bugwan (22/9/06)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is available for $69.99 per 12 bottle carton (355ml) from The Beer Store (based in Melbourne).

http://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=569

They have a great range of English Ales too (Including Theakston's Old Peculiar and Fuller's Vintage).

Not the cheapest, but good to know. They only opened in August I believe, and some minor detective work has led to me believe that they are associated with Ackland Cellars in St Kilda. They deliver Aus-wide.

No affiliation and all that jazz...

Cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (26/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Good to see you back, TL. That recipe would be nice to see. :super:



No probs - I've added the recipe to the database: TL's SNPA Clone...Let me know if you need any further into re the recipe...It's pretty basic but close to the real thing, IMHO.

Cheers,
TL


----------

